# Champions League 31/10-10/11, quarta giornata. Il programma.



## mefisto94 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Il programma di questa giornata di Champions:

Martedì:

Atletico-Qarabag

Basilea-CSKA

Celtic-Bayern

Manchester United-Benfica

Olympiakos-Barcellona

Sporting-Juventus

Roma-Chelsea

PSG-Anderlecht

Mercoledì:

Napoli-Manchester City

Besiktas-Monaco

Dortmund-APOEL

Porto-Lipsia

Liverpool-Maribor

Shaktar-Feyenord

Siviglia-Spartak Mosca

Tottenham-Real Madrid


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

che goal ha fatto el shaarawy!! O_O


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

l'esonero di Conte è la nostra unica speranza


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna che gol di El Shaarawy


----------



## Smarx10 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Spero davvero che il Faraone possa tornare quello di una volta e chissà, magari tornare a san siro tra non troppo tempo.. Le qualità ci sono ancora e il ragazzo ha appena 25 anni


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Ottobre 2017)

Elsharawy gran gol ma avete visto Dzeko? Queste sono sponde e lavori funzionali, non quella robetta croata che dobbiamo sopportare ogni domenica.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Ottobre 2017)

La Roma non ha perso tempo


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Sto Morata....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Che si è magnato Morata!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

comunque ai gobbi hanno segnato tutti tranne noi


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Il Faraone


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

2-0 Roma

Dai dai dai dai


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Ottobre 2017)

Dai Andò vieni al Milan


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

incredibile ma solo da noi i giocatori invece che resuscitare diventano scarsi?? maledetto Montella


----------



## malos (31 Ottobre 2017)

Contento per il faraone.


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Ottobre 2017)

Qarabak in vantaggio a madrid


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Goal del QARABAG R O T F L


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Ottobre 2017)

Forza qarabag meglio loro che l'Atletico in el


----------



## 13-33 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Il Chelsea ha sbagliato troppo...


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Rudiger è na roba imbarazzante. Come hanno fatto a venderlo per 40m solo loro lo sanno


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna che gol di El Shaarawy


 ma ti immagini che abbiamo sacrificato questo ragazzo per fare posto a una nullità come balotelli....ci sarebbe da piangere


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2017)

Il fastidio che si prova a vedere Roma e Inter con due allenatori veri, e constatare che il Milan ha un allenatore da mezza classifica.


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Roma gioca in 30 metri noi in 60


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2017)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Roma gioca in 30 metri noi in 60



Ma noi dobbiam fare il fraseggio e il cazzeggio


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

mamma mia la Roma
non fermatevi!


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

3-0 Perotti

Ahahahhahah daje


----------



## Milanista (31 Ottobre 2017)

Daje


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2017)

Nessuno mi dica che sono un fan di Galliani perché sarebbe falso, ma Perotti era un suo pallino.


----------



## Anguus (31 Ottobre 2017)

Dai che lo cacciano. Dai dai dai dai . AC <3


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo gliene facciano altri 3


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Conte è pronto per il milan. umiliato


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Grandissimo Geko

Questo è lavorare per la squadra.


----------



## 1972 (31 Ottobre 2017)

fabregas e curtua' ullalla' fenomeni scrivevano


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2017)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Dai che lo cacciano. Dai dai dai dai . AC <3



Arriva Sousa 

Nello stesso giorno in cui viene esonerato Conte 


In un Milan che fa piangere, almeno questo mi farebbe ridere parecchio


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Madonna Geko...

Maledetto Perotti!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

che bestia dzeko... perotti si mangia il quarto


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Ottobre 2017)

Dzeko è un attaccante incredibile. Se penso che la Roma lo ha preso come ripiego di Bacca mi metto a piangere.


----------



## Aron (31 Ottobre 2017)

Che si son mangiati


----------



## uolfetto (31 Ottobre 2017)

rometta o riomma come pronosticato da molti ad inizio stagione...


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

ci vorrebbe un gol dell'atletico che metterebbe in pericolo la qualificazione del chelsea... a quel punto Conte potrebbe saltare


----------



## rossonero71 (31 Ottobre 2017)

E bellissimo veder giocare una squadra con linee cosi strette bellissimo


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Il PSG vince tutte le partite 4-0. Pazzesco.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Di Francesco non l'avrei pagato un centesimo invece sta facendo bene. Un pò deludente in campionato ma in Champions davvero tanta roba. Bravo.


----------



## koti (31 Ottobre 2017)

Che disastro 'sto Chelsea.


----------



## Serginho (31 Ottobre 2017)

Chelsea in bambola totale, sembra quasi che giochino contro l'allenatore


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Chelsea in bambola totale, sembra quasi che giochino contro l'allenatore



Giocano contro. Lo hanno confidato i tabloid diverse settimane fa. Mezzo spogliatoio è in rivolta.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Mannaggia la Roma poteva farne 4-5 per fare incacchiare ancor più Abramovich


----------



## Serginho (31 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giocano contro. Lo hanno confidato i tabloid diverse settimane fa. Mezzo spogliatoio è in rivolta.



Ma come mai? Non ho seguito la vicenda


----------



## alcyppa (31 Ottobre 2017)

È molto probabile che lo esonerino visto il risultato.

Sarebbe un'occasione allucinante da non farsi scappare ma che, ovviamente, non sfrutteremo manco morti.


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

C'è la sosta. Speriamo lo caccino.

Forza Abramovich.


----------



## Djici (31 Ottobre 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma come mai? Non ho seguito la vicenda



I senatori non sono contenti perche li allenamenti sono troppo duri


----------



## sabato (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ricordo quando il Milan era su Perotti x 10 milioni.

Ricordo anche quante CAPRE che gridarono allo scandalo!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Ottobre 2017)

va beh Roma e Chelsea qualificate ormai, l'Atletico ce lo ritroviamo in EL


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2017)

L'Atletico dà una mano a Conte facendosi bloccare in casa dal Qarabag in 10. Ma attenzione anche alla situazione difficile di Simeone.


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> va beh Roma e Chelsea qualificate ormai, l'Atletico ce lo ritroviamo in EL



Con un Diego Costa in più


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

sabato ha scritto:


> Ricordo quando il Milan era su Perotti x 10 milioni.
> 
> Ricordo anche quante CAPRE che gridarono allo scandalo!!!



Se stiamo qua a rimpiangere Perotti non ne usciamo più.

Discreto giocatore, ma c'è molto di meglio in giro. E da Milan.


----------



## ralf (31 Ottobre 2017)

Ahaha grande parrucchino, 80 mln per Bevilacqua e Rudiger


----------



## admin (31 Ottobre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> va beh Roma e Chelsea qualificate ormai, l'Atletico ce lo ritroviamo in EL



Montella vs Simeone


----------



## sabato (31 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque, 
quest'anno la coppa la vedo sulla Torre Eiffel.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (31 Ottobre 2017)

El Sharawi e Perotti...meglio mordersi la lingua


----------



## 1972 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se stiamo qua a rimpiangere Perotti non ne usciamo più.
> 
> Discreto giocatore, ma c'è molto di meglio in giro. E da Milan.



se fosse discreto giocherebbe nel milan. purtroppo e' forte forte e gioca nella roma....


----------



## Willy Wonka (31 Ottobre 2017)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> El Sharawi e Perotti...meglio mordersi la lingua



Elsharawy e Perotti sono buoni giocatori, ma in giro ce ne sono altrettanto buoni, è quello in mezzo a loro che fa la differenza. Sul primo gol lavoro incredibile, sul terzo porta via gli uomini dal centro area. Per non dire di quella azione dove ne ha portati tre a spasso ed elsha sbaglia il poker. Anche senza segnare risulta molto spesso il migliore della Roma.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (31 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se stiamo qua a rimpiangere Perotti non ne usciamo più.
> 
> Discreto giocatore, ma c'è molto di meglio in giro. E da Milan.



Da Milan? Non capisco che vuol dire. Il Milan oggi è questo. Perotti e ElSha sono da Milan più di gran parte di quelli che abbiamo.


----------



## Djici (31 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se stiamo qua a rimpiangere Perotti non ne usciamo più.
> 
> Discreto giocatore, ma c'è molto di meglio in giro. E da Milan.



Io non sputo mai su giocatori che hanno qualita tecnica e mobilita... che sanno puntare l'uomo e saltarlo. Fare assist e segnare.

In giro possiamo certamente trovare molto meglio. Ma in rosa l'unico che abbiamo che puo essere confrontato a Perotti e Suso, il nostro migliore giocatore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Kurzawa tripletta ma cos


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Ottobre 2017)

anche se esonerano conte non credo che abbia voglia di venie da noi subito


----------



## alcyppa (31 Ottobre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> anche se esonerano conte non credo che abbia voglia di venie da noi subito



Ma anche volesse non ci proveremmo nemmeno, ho questa sensazione.

E le possibilità sono certo che ci sarebbero, perchè Conte non me lo vedo lontano dai campi fino a maggio prossimo.
Promettendogli molta autonomia, piena fiducia e mercato di riparazione/estivo di un certo livello vederlo a Milano non sarebbe un'utopia.

Ma la nostra dirigenza ha l'aria di preferire gente più malleabile (e di conseguenza generalmente moscia).


Ormai la stagione però non può salvarla nemmeno lui e quello che verrebbe a fare sarebbe la preparazione per la prossima (e magari farci passare a breve la voglia di spaccare la tv ogni volta che vediamo il Milan).


----------



## patriots88 (31 Ottobre 2017)

se viene conte arriva a giugno.
anche se lo esonerassero come minimo aspetta giugno.


----------



## alcyppa (31 Ottobre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> se viene conte arriva a giugno.
> anche se lo esonerassero come minimo aspetta giugno.



Io Conte lo vedo difficilmente lontano dal campo per 7-8 mesi.
Se avesse un'offerta valida potrebbe valutare seriamente di rimettersi subito in gioco da un'altra parte.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Io Conte lo vedo difficilmente lontano dal campo per 7-8 mesi.
> Se avesse un'offerta valida potrebbe valutare seriamente di rimettersi subito in gioco da un'altra parte.



Anch'io penso sia più facile prenderlo subito che a giugno, quando avremmo più concorrenza. Chelsea-United di domenica sarà decisiva, dovremo tifare Mourinho.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2017)

up


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2017)

Napoli mostruoso fino ad ora


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

Insigneeeee


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

1-1 otamendi


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

Dele Alli 1-0 totthenam


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

De bruyne fortissimo


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2017)

2-1 City

Il grande giuoco di Sarri...


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-1 City
> 
> Il grande giuoco di Sarri...



Non si può competere con questi fatturati Mario... XD


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Novembre 2017)

City fortissimo e Real sempre più alla deriva. Zidane lo cacciano stasera


----------



## Kaw (1 Novembre 2017)

Quindi mi sa che ci troviamo pure il Napoli in EL


----------



## 13-33 (1 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> 2-1 City
> 
> Il grande giuoco di Sarri...


Ma seconde te il Napoli e superiore al City ? Ho visto un buonissimo Napoli per mezz'ora poi il City e venuto fuori.


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2017)

Quest'anno stanno uscendo dei risultati incredibili. Atletico e Borussia che rischiano di uscire contro Apoel e Quarabag. Idem la Juve.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

Totthenam 3 RM 0


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2017)

Pareggio Nabbule.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

Aguero 2-3


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Novembre 2017)

Il Napoli deve fare di tutto per arrivare quarto nel girone, dal punto di vista del campionato sarebbe ottimo per loro


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

Ronaldo 3-1


----------



## Dany20 (1 Novembre 2017)

Ad oggi solo la Roma sta onorando (tra le italiane) la Champions.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2017)

4-2 Bye bye Sarri


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Novembre 2017)

Sterling! 4-2 è finita!


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Novembre 2017)

i guru del bel giuoco ce li ritroviamo in El


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

BVB pareggia in casa con l'Apoel


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2017)

Arrigo Sarri ha vinto per 12-0 ? Com’e finita ?


----------



## 7vinte (1 Novembre 2017)

Il borussia matematicamente fuori dalla CL. Ora a 2 punti così come l'Apoel. Rischiano di non arrivare manco in EL


----------



## Dell'erba (1 Novembre 2017)

Insomma alla fine come diceva il tanto bistrattato allegri, contano sempre i risultati.

Battute a parte, non tifo per loro, ma mi ritengo(sbagliando forse) abbastanza obiettivo: nonostante la sconfitta il Napoli se l'è abbastanza giocata contro una squadra che ha speso quello che il Napoli spende in 3 anni, ma arrivare in area e passarla invece di concludere in porta, perché lo schemettino impone quello, non ha senso.

Ad ogni modo la partita da vincere era in ucraina, in queste sue bastava strappare 1 punto ed erano passati.

Se escono se non sono stupidi puntano l'EL perché posso assolutamente vincerla


----------



## bmb (1 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Arrigo Sarri ha vinto per 12-0 ? Com’e finita ?



Ehhh ma non vedi come giocano!!1!11!!


----------



## bmb (1 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il Napoli deve fare di tutto per arrivare quarto nel girone, dal punto di vista del campionato sarebbe ottimo per loro



Sarebbe la loro salvezza. Almeno si concentrano in campionato e possono avere un 10% di probabilità di vincere lo scudetto. Se iniziano a pensare all'Europa vanno a gambe per aria anche in Italia.


----------



## admin (2 Novembre 2017)

Non capisco per quale motivo Guardiola, che gli ha fatto 6 pappine in 2 partite, continui a leccare schifosamente il culo a Sarri ed al Napoli. Mah...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2017)

Napoli andato dai. 
Potrebbero puntare all'Europa League, tanto lo scudetto non lo vinceranno MAI


----------



## Dell'erba (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capisco per quale motivo Guardiola, che gli ha fatto 6 pappine in 2 partite, continui a leccare schifosamente il culo a Sarri ed al Napoli. Mah...



Lo fa con qualsiasi squadra incontri, un mix tra paraculaggine e presa in giro.

"La squadra più forte che ho incontrato"

Ahhahahaha


----------



## pazzomania (2 Novembre 2017)

Vi siete resi conto che ieri sera la Juve ha vinto il settimo scudetto consecutivo?

Se Ghoulam avesse rotto il crociato è finita......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non capisco per quale motivo Guardiola, che gli ha fatto 6 pappine in 2 partite, continui a leccare schifosamente il culo a Sarri ed al Napoli. Mah...



E' uno falsissimo.
Ibra lo aveva detto apertamente, lo chiamava anche "philosopher".


----------



## de sica (2 Novembre 2017)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Vi siete resi conto che ieri sera la Juve ha vinto il settimo scudetto consecutivo?
> 
> Se Ghoulam avesse rotto il crociato è finita......



adesso è ufficiale la rottura


----------

